# Late may...florida...south beach? St pete/tampa area? Others?



## ibe555666 (Apr 6, 2016)

Looking for late may for a week, check in may 20th or 21st range.  On south beach? Tradewinds in st pete? West coast area?  3 bedroom preferred, ok with 2 bedroom.  Open to suggestions let me know what you have.   Thanks


----------



## ibe555666 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Disney? Animal kingdom?*

Other options???  Thanks


----------



## rili (Apr 9, 2016)

I have A 2 BR in Islamorada (FL Keys) it's from May21-28. Contact me for more info if you are Interested.


----------



## ibe555666 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Where at?*

Let me know, may work



rili said:


> i have a 2 br in islamorada (fl keys) it's from may21-28. Contact me for more info if you are interested.


----------



## cjgiven (Apr 16, 2016)

I have the Grand Bliss in Mexico 5/29 to 6/5 for $350.00. Can't go.


----------

